# bad suspension



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

I have recently installed some R-1 coilovers on to my car. Now when ever i go over a big bump or turn right, my left front suspension makes a loud banging noise. when i make a right turn i will see my left side bounce up and down, then i will hear the banging noice. Everytime the left side goes down, the banging will start. So i was wondering if anyone in this forum knows what is wrong. I also have the KYB AGX struts which was on my car for 8 months with the sprints spring (2.0 inch drop). I dont know if it is a blown strut or what. Someone told me that my car is bottoming-out but im not sure how that works or if it could work on one side only. Any help is appreciated. Thank you 

P.S. I have done a lot of searches and I haven't found anything that will help me. Please don't flame on me for having these cheap coilovers that are shit. I already know it and i deeply regret it. I have no choice but to stick with it; currently I am jobless and have no money to do anything about it.

Samson


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

I made the same mistake and had the same problem.They made my shit ride like a tank.Let me know what you did to solve the problem.


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

do you remember if you put the bumpstops back in when you installed the coilovers and mounts? if you're bottoming out, it will feel like the suspension is suddenly oversteering or understeering.... basically the struts don't have enough room to oscillate and without bumpstops, the bottoming out can be very harmful to the struts. how low do you have the car dropped now? I don't know much about the B14 suspension set up, but the 2" sprint spring drop might have shortened the life of your KYB AGX struts (depending on whether the KYB's were designed with shorter springs in mind and if they are physically any shorter than the stock struts). 


keep us updated on what you find out


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

make sure you cut the bumpstops and put them back on too, but i got progress bumpstops and they seem small to fit, is it hard to put bumpstops back on? especially new ones (polyurethane)?


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

i found that my strut bearing is cracked....so im wondering if this is the cause of the banging??? It's about 24 dollars to buy a new one. I'll update u guys after i install the new strut bearing.


----------

